# conditioning



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

can someone tell me their exact procdure for for conditioning your bettas


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

For spawning? I give them waterchanges every 3 days, frozen bloodworms once a day and either Ocean Nutrition flakes or freeze dired brine shrimp in the evening for 2 weeks.


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

yea for spawning that sounds great i might use that all i have is tubofexwoms pellets and freeze dried bloodworms
how much water do you change every 3 days


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I do a 100% WC (before I had the barracks system)every 2 days and feed them BBS in the morning and either frozen bloodworms, mysis shrimp or live white worms when I getting a pair ready to breed. You'll find there are as many ways to condition your fish as there are people keeping them. 


RC


----------

